# Neuer Monitor BenQ G2420HD - defekt? Bitte um Hilfe!



## coilingxsnake (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Forum,
habe vorgestern meinen neuen BenQ Monitor (G2420HD) bekommen und gestern abend angeschlossen. Da mein neuer PC gerade in Reparatur ist, hab ich ihn testweise an meinem alten PC in Betrieb (Windows XP Home, Radeon 9600 Pro). Auflösung angepasst auf 1920x1080 und es passte. Schöne Farben, scharfes Bild, happy.
Heute wird der PC nochmal hochgefahren und schon beim Starten fällt mir beim Windows Startbildschirm ein Blaustich auf. Zudem ist das Bild wie nach rechts gerrückt (ca 3 cm). 
Hoffe man kann mir helfen. Bin schon einige Stunden nun am rumprobieren (Treiber installiert, Einstellungen versucht zu ändern, Problemlösungen gegooglet). Bisher brachte nichts Abhilfe.


----------



## midnight (6. Dezember 2009)

Du benutzt ihn mit VGA-Kabel, richtig? Hast du mal den Auto-Knopf bemüht? Der sollte das Bild erstmal geraderücken. Ein Blaustich (der ganz fiesen Art) könnte zum Beispiel durch ein nicht 100%ig sitzendes Kabel verursacht werden.

p.s.: Habe den Monitor auch, bei mir ist alles im Lot (=


so far


----------



## coilingxsnake (6. Dezember 2009)

Ja, benutze ihn mit dem Standard D-Sub Anschluss, DVI Kabel ist noch nicht vorhanden. Kabel sitzt aber richtig.

Auto-Einstellung bringt natürlich keine Besserung! So klug war selbst ich!


----------



## midnight (6. Dezember 2009)

Wie intensiv ist denn der Blaustich? Nur "ein bisschen" oder ist es so, als hätte man einen Blaufilter draufgelegt?

so far


----------



## coilingxsnake (6. Dezember 2009)

Bilder folgen vom alten 17 Zoller und dann als Vergleich der Neue!


----------



## coilingxsnake (6. Dezember 2009)

So hier Bilder!


----------



## midnight (6. Dezember 2009)

Naja ein Screenshot hilft leider nicht, da das Bildsignal in der Grafikkarte ja noch einwandfrei ist. Ein Bild vom Monitor mit dem Wallpaper wäre hilfreich (=

p.s.: Posts bitte editieren, Doppelposts sind nicht gern gesehen (=

so far


----------



## coilingxsnake (6. Dezember 2009)

Sorry wegen dem Doppelpost. 
Hier eine Fotoaufnahme vom Monitor!
Das "Verschobene" hab ich inzwischen behoben.


----------



## midnight (6. Dezember 2009)

Ui das sieht ja fies aus. Hast du schonmal probiert die Einstellungen des Monitors am OSD zurückzusetzen? Oder vielleich auch mal im Treiber gucken, da gibts ja auch Einstellungen zur kalibrierung.

so far


----------



## coilingxsnake (6. Dezember 2009)

OSD? Wie bitte?
Es liegt zwar eine CD dabei, aber das ist hauptsächlich ein Internet-Explorer geführtes Benutzerhandbuch. Treiber finde ich da keine...


----------



## midnight (6. Dezember 2009)

OSD ist das Optionsmenü vom Monitor - auf dem Monitor. Also das Menü, was du mit der MENU-Taste erreichst (=
Ich meinte den Treiber der Grafikkarte, die hat ja auch oft Einstellmöglichkeiten in Bezug auf den Bildschirm

so far


----------



## coilingxsnake (7. Dezember 2009)

Hab ich schon getestet. Alle Einstellungen zurückgestellt. Keine Verbesserung.
Das Teil geht heute noch zurück...


----------



## Blitzkrieg (14. Dezember 2009)

Hi. Sorry, dass ich den Thread nochmal hervor hole, aber ich überlege mir gerade, dieses Modell zu kaufen. Ist relativ günstig und die Kundenmeinungen, die ich bi jetzt gelesen habe, waren durchweg positiv. Kann mir einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## midnight (14. Dezember 2009)

Blitzkrieg schrieb:


> Kann mir einer weiterhelfen?


Man hilft ja gern - aber wobei denn genau? 

Ich habe den g2420hd und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Ich wollte eigentilch einen Samsung, weil ich die einfach schon immer gut fand und auch immer empfehle, aber die neuen sehen einfach so sche*ße aus (zumindest in meinen Augen). Ich bin mit dem BenQ mehr als zufrieden, nur eins: es ist kein DVI-Kabel dabei, aber nun, das lässt sich für 3€ bei Reichelt nachbestellen.

so far


----------

